# Checking in from Indiana



## derekshenefield (Dec 10, 2012)

Hello,

I am Derek Shenefield, I am from north central Indiana. My father Dave Shenefield runs Clover Blossom Honey in LaFontaine IN. I just completed 6 years in the US Navy and am returing to run the family farm with my Dad. I worked with my Dad while growing up and until I left for the Navy in early 2007. I look forward to browsing these forums and learning and also helping where I can. I look forward to talking with you all. Thanks.

Derek


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

Welcome from south central Indiana.


----------



## Dave Warren (May 14, 2012)

Welcome from Central Indiana


----------



## Rick_ Sprague (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome from eastern Indiana. Making sugar boards today!

Rick


----------



## Jeanette (Jul 7, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Derek!


----------



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

Glad to see you on here Derek.


----------



## DonShackelford (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome Derek, I had the pleasure of doing some business with Dave about 30 years ago, and also met his dad Don at the state fairs and Indiana State Beekeepers meetings back then. Glad to hear Clover Blossom is alive and well. 
No doubt you will bring a lot of history and expertise to the forums.

And thanks for your service to our country!

Don


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Welcome Derek!

I've heard your dad talk about you. Looking forward to meeting you at a State meeting.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Derek! You are a beekeeper so I will overlook the naval service. GySgt USMC (ret)


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Welcome Derek, from North West Indiana


----------

